# Upgrades der Epischen Teile



## Gotama (11. Februar 2008)

Warum werden eigentlich wir Schneider bei der Rüssiupgraderei vollkommen übergangen?

Schmiede konnten sich schon von Anfang an ihre Waffen oder ihre Rüssi durch Urnether/Nethervortexe auf T5 fast schon T6 Niveau verbessern.
Und mim nächsten Patch dürfen sich die Ingis ihre eh schon richtig guten Brillen nochmal verbessern.

Da ich persönlich diese System recht gut find nervt es mich schon ein bisschen das wir Schneider da übergangen werden.


----------



## Deadlift (11. Februar 2008)

Möchte grad nicht behaupten das die Schneider Setteile nicht Konkurrenzfähig genug wären.
Allerdings fällts mir schwer den Nutzen bzw. die Ersetzbarkeit durch Raid/T-Sets, mit derer anderer Berufe gleichzusetzen.

Anonsten gilt: 2.4 ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt, einfach mal abwarten was noch kommt.


----------



## Rojan (11. Februar 2008)

Ich sehe keinerlei Grund für ein Upgrade. Spellstrike-Set in Kombination mit anderen Tailoring Craftitems ist einfach....bombig genug und reicht fjeden durch T5 Instanzen...


----------



## web189 (21. Februar 2008)

Ich fände ein Upgrade auch schön, obwohl die meisten Sachen schon recht gut sind. 
Es ist einfach schön, ein item zu haben, dass einen eine Weile begleitet. (Wie bei den Schmieden die Waffen)

Eine kleine Verbesserung gegen Mats wäre schon was schönes


----------



## Stery (26. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin selber Schneider und finde das gerade wir uns nicht beschweren brauchen. Kein anderer Beruf lässt sich meiner Meinung nach so einfach hochskillen und man bekommt so schnell/einfach die Rezepte für richtig gutes Equip.

Mit den Sets der jeweiligen Spezialisierungen ist man doch recht schnell und dazu noch lange gut ausgerüstet. 

Ein Schmied muss schon etwas mehr (vor allem zahlen/farmen) bis er 375 ist und dann dauert es auch noch bis er wirklich gute Rezepte bekommt. 

Da kommt ich mir mit meinem Lederer Twink doch schon etwas mehr verarscht vor. Recht hohe skill kosten und nicht wirklich gute Rezepte (ist Schurke).


----------



## Dunham (27. Februar 2008)

als schneide rkannst du dir schon von anfang an 2 sets machen/und machen lassen (spellstrike, weißer healer bzw das spezi set)

naja und dann droppen auch anunddazumal noch einige rezepzte wie dieser eine gurt oder schuhe (eins von den zauberwuchssachen, weiß ned mehr welches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

=> wir können extrem viel durch schneidern schnell und einfach machen, schmiede hingegen habens extrem teuer und auch nur 1teil


----------



## Xairon (28. Februar 2008)

aha stimmt und schneider machen Ihre epics, 4 free 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (28. Februar 2008)

nö kriegen wir nicht for free, aber guck dir mal die high skill schmiederezepte an und wieviel davon für Raidinstanzen brauchbar ist- als Ausgangsequipp!! 
Die werden alle erst interessant wenn du schon regelmäßig raidest und nicht ohne Raid craftbar- ich denke das war mit dem Vorteil der schneider gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desorienta (29. Februar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> aha stimmt und schneider machen Ihre epics, 4 free
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Gegensatz zu den Eisenbiegern? Ja.....


----------



## Orodben (29. Mai 2008)

Desorienta schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Eisenbiegern? Ja.....



Naja, die 10 Urmacht fürs weißer Heiler-Set sind auch net ganz Billig - wennst die Mats für Urmondstoffset und weißer Heiler nicht farmst sondern im AH kaufst - sind gleich mal 3000 Gold weg.

So viel besser als Schmiede und Lederer haben Schneider es auch nicht...


----------



## Szunzu (29. Mai 2008)

Vor allem ist der Standartträger der Urmondstoff/Weißen-Heiler Sets meistens nicht so optimal geskillt um Urmacht zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

